
Microsoft won’t tell you what its Windows 10 updates do - doener
http://bgr.com/2015/08/22/windows-10-software-updates/
======
orionblastar
When Gates ran Microsoft they got away with lighter stuff than this. This
Post-Gates Microsoft seems to be trying to get away with more privacy things
and not telling you what its updates do.

Someone told me that Windows 10 uploads files on your hard drive to a Windows
Server to see if any of them have been pirated and downloaded from torrent
trackers. That Windows 10 can remove pirated software, and even delete pirated
files on your hard drive.

Windows 10 has created such paranoia that some Private Trackers ban Windows 10
clients: [https://torrentfreak.com/torrent-trackers-ban-
windows-10-ove...](https://torrentfreak.com/torrent-trackers-ban-
windows-10-over-privacy-concerns-150822/)

When I upgraded to Windows 10 I turned off the data sharing settings. I am
considering going to Linux and running a copy of Windows in Virtual Box. I'd
use the Steam client for Linux and only play the video games that got ported
to Linux. I haven't done this yet, but I have to turn off SecureBoot to get
GRUB to load.

~~~
rocky1138
Give it a try. There are over 1,000 games on Steam that run on Linux (most can
also be purchased from GOG.com if you're wary of Steam).

~~~
orionblastar
I might just do so when SteamOS comes out in November.

If not I'll try Mint or Lubuntu.

------
sprkzrz
Not surprising considering their target audience. A worrying headline none the
less.

------
arpa
here, have some mystery executables. No, we won't tell you what they do - that
would ruin the surprise!

(or, alternatively - why download mystery executables from the internets, just
let Windows 10 do that for you!)

